# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  دون كيخوته

## أحمد طه

*


العنوان : دون كيخوته (دون 
كيشوت)
العنوان الأصلي (بالإسبانية) :Don Quixote
المؤلّف : ميغيل دي سيرفانتس Miguel de Cervantes
دون كيشوث وتنطق بالاسبانية ( دون كيخوتة) الكتاب الذي ظفر بنجاح في اسبانيا منذ ظهوره عام 1605 ثم في بقية انحاء العالم يكاد ان يكون منقطع النظير، حيث طبع (500) مرة في اللغة الاسبانية و (200) مرة في الانجليزية وما يعادلها في الفرنسية وانه مترجم الى معظم لغات الأرض، وفي هذا دلالة واضحة على انه عبارة عن قصة انسانية لم يقف تأثيرها عند شعب دون شعب، ولم يقتصر نفوذها على زمان دون زمان. 
دون كيشوت هو رجل نحيف طويل قد ناهز الخمسين - بورجوازي متوسط الحال يعيش في احدى قرى اسبانيا ابان القرن السادس عشر لم يتزوج من كثرة قراءاته في كتب الفروسية كاد يفقد عقله وينقطع ما بينه وبين الحياة الواقعية ثم يبلغ به الهوس حدا يجعله بفكر في ان يعيد دور الفرسان الجوالين وذلك بمحاكاتهم والسير على نهجهم حين يضربون في الارض ويخرجون لكي ينشروا العدل وينصروا الضعفاء، ويدافعوا عن الأرامل واليتامى والمساكين.
فأعد عدته للخروج بان استخرج من ركن خفى بمنزله سلاحا قديما متآكلا خلفه له آباؤه فأصلح من امره ما استطاع، واضفى على نفسه درعا، ولبس خوذة وحمل رمحا وسيفا وركب حصانا اعجف هزيلا.
وانطلق على هذه الهيئة شأن الفرسان السابقين الذين انقرضوا منذ أجيال.
ثم تذكر وهو سائر في طريقه فرحا مزهوا ان الفارس الجوال لا بد له من تابع مخلص أمين، فعمد الى فلاح ساذج من ابناء بلدته وهو سانشوبانزا فيفاوضه على ان يكون تابعا له وحاملا لشعاره، ويعده بان يجعله حاكما على احدى الجزر حين يفتح الله عليه، ويصدقه سانشو ويضع خرجه على حماره ويسير خلف سيده الجديد. 
واول المعارك التي سعى هذا الفارس الوهمي الى خوضها كانت ضد طواحين الهواء اذ توهم ( ولم يكن شاهد مثلها من قبل!) انها شياطين ذات اذرع هائلة واعتقد انها مصدر الشر في الدنيا، فهاجمها غير مصغ الى صراخ تابعه وتحذيره ورشق فيها رمحه فرفعته اذرعها في الفضاء ودارت به ورمته ارضا فرضت عظامه.
ثم تجىء بعد ذلك معركة الاغنام الشهيرة فلا يكاد دون كيشوت يبصر غبار قطيع من الاغنام يملأ الجو حتى يخيل اليه انه زحف جيش جرار فيندفع بجواده ليخوض المعركة التي اتاحها له القدر ليثبت فيها شجاعته ويخلد اسمه وتنجلي المعركة عن قتل عدد من الاغنام وعن سقوط دون كيشوت نفسه تحت وابل من احجار الرعاه يفقد فيها بعض ضروسه. 
...رواية ساخرة ممتعة أنصح الجميع بقرائتها


الـترجمة الـعربية
---------------
التـرجمة الانجليزية
النص الأصلي (باللغة الإسبانية)

*

----------

